# انتاج الكهرباء من ابراج المياة



## الجن الازرق (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ان الهدف الاساسي من ابراج المياة هو ايصالها الى المساكن والمستفيدين منها وهذة الابراج اصبحت منتشرة في بلادنا حتى اصبح عددها يزيد عن الالف برج
ويكمن الاستفادة منها كمناظر جمالية كما يمكن ان تسهم فى انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة دون اي خسائر او مصروفات لانها مجانية ويكمن هذا في الاستفادة من تساقط المياة ووضع تروبينات مائية تدور بقوة الماء الساقط من اعلى وانتاج الكهرباء ويمكن توفير ملايين الريالات سنويا من تلك الابراج وكلما زادت بوصات انبوب التساقط للماء كلما زاد انتاج الكهرباء والكهرباء المنتجة من تلك الابراج ستكون كبيرة لاننى ساهدت قطر الانبوب فهو كبير وكاف لانتاج كهرباء تغذى العديد من المنازل او يمكن بيعة على شركة الكهرباء وبهذا نسهم في التخفيف من استهلاك الطاقة النفطية والاستفادة من المياة دون الماس بقوة المياة واندفاعة من اعلى الى اسفل او ثلوثها وهذة التروبينات اعمارها كبيرة تصل الى اكثر من ثلاثين عاما ولاتحتاج الى صيانة او تغيير 






صور لتوربينات الماء 















اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
وان نراه مشيدا في بلدنا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة ........
أرجو أن تذكر في أي بلد طبقت هذه العملية ,,,,,,؟


----------



## الجن الازرق (8 أكتوبر 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> فكرة جميلة ........
> أرجو أن تذكر في أي بلد طبقت هذه العملية ,,,,,,؟


 اهلا بك اخى عصام 
الفكرة بدات عندى عندما زرت احدى المواقع للاطلاع على التوربينات المائية وقدرة انتاجها وهنا خطرت لى الفكرة لماذا لايستفاد من خزانات او ابراج المياة التى تنشاها الدولة وخاصة ان مواصفاتها ممتازة 
فهى ارتفاعها اعلى 30 مترا 
انوبها الساقط مقاسة كبير وبالتالى انتاج كهرباء قوية ومجدية اقتصاديا 
وجود الاف الابراج في دولتى السعودية وكثير من الدول الا اننى لم اسمع عن دولة استفادت منها 
لماذا لانبدا نحن بالاستفادة منها ونكون نحن السباقون


----------



## anisse (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل فكرتك فكرتك قيمة و في محلها,
فقط اردت اضافة شيئ هو اننا نستطيع استخدام هده الابراج كمخزنات طاقة عوظ استعمال بطاريات الحمض, ففي حالت استعمال الالواح الشمسية لانتاج الطاقة يمكننا تعبئ الخزنات فى النهار لتوفر الشمس واستعمال الخزان ليلا لتوليد الكهرباء.


----------



## الباتل1 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي الفاضل انا معك فكرة جيدة وسديدة لاكن لاحياة لمن تنادي 

للعلم الصورة التي استشهدت بهاء لاتبعد عني سوا اربعون كيلوا متر*


----------



## الجن الازرق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

anisse قال:


> اخي الفاضل فكرتك فكرتك قيمة و في محلها,
> فقط اردت اضافة شيئ هو اننا نستطيع استخدام هده الابراج كمخزنات طاقة عوظ استعمال بطاريات الحمض, ففي حالت استعمال الالواح الشمسية لانتاج الطاقة يمكننا تعبئ الخزنات فى النهار لتوفر الشمس واستعمال الخزان ليلا لتوليد الكهرباء.


 ياهلا بك وياليت تشرح لنا فكرتك


----------



## الجن الازرق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الباتل1 قال:


> *الله يعطيك العافية اخي الفاضل انا معك فكرة جيدة وسديدة لاكن لاحياة لمن تنادي *
> 
> *للعلم الصورة التي استشهدت بهاء لاتبعد عني سوا اربعون كيلوا متر*


 ياهلا بالباتل وان شاء الله ياتي من يطبها ويستفاد منها 
اتوقع انك من الزلفى


----------



## anisse (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخي هناك مشكل عويص يواجه عملية تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية فى مجال الالواح الشمسية عند غياب الشمس وفي مجال تربينات الرياح عند توقف الرياح,الحل الان هو تخزينا للطاقة في بطاريات الحمض لاكن هده البطاريات تكلفتها غالية ولها مدة استعمال محدودة ,لانه يجب تغييرها بعد مدة زمنية معينة 4 او 5 سنوات , ثم ان هده البطاريات ملوثة للبئة بسبب الحمض المستعمل.اما ادا استعملنا الطاقة المنتجة عن الالواح الشمسية نهارا او تربينات الرياح حين توفر الرياح لتشغيل مضخات لضخ الماء الى خزانات الما, تعتبر هده الكمية من الماء طاقة مخزنة نستطيع استعمالها متى شئنا, باستعمال تربين و مولدة كما هو موضح في الاعلى.
هكدا سنستغني على بطاريات الحمض


----------



## الجن الازرق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

anisse قال:


> يا اخي هناك مشكل عويص يواجه عملية تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية فى مجال الالواح الشمسية عند غياب الشمس وفي مجال تربينات الرياح عند توقف الرياح,الحل الان هو تخزينا للطاقة في بطاريات الحمض لاكن هده البطاريات تكلفتها غالية ولها مدة استعمال محدودة ,لانه يجب تغييرها بعد مدة زمنية معينة 4 او 5 سنوات , ثم ان هده البطاريات ملوثة للبئة بسبب الحمض المستعمل.اما ادا استعملنا الطاقة المنتجة عن الالواح الشمسية نهارا او تربينات الرياح حين توفر الرياح لتشغيل مضخات لضخ الماء الى خزانات الما, تعتبر هده الكمية من الماء طاقة مخزنة نستطيع استعمالها متى شئنا, باستعمال تربين و مولدة كما هو موضح في الاعلى.
> هكدا سنستغني على بطاريات الحمض


 مبدع ماشاء الله عليك فعلا هذا يعتبر حل في مشكلة تخزين الطاقة 
شاكر لك اثراء الموضوع وتفاعلك 
تقبل تحياني


----------



## م.م فادي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة جدا 

ننتظر اراء المختصين حول امكانية تنفيذ هذه الفكرة وجدواها 

تحياتي


----------



## الباتل1 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الجن الازرق قال:


> ياهلا بالباتل وان شاء الله ياتي من يطبها ويستفاد منها





الجن الازرق قال:


> اتوقع انك من الزلفى​



هلا يك يالجن الازرق واذرني علي التأخير انا من أهل الذنب ولست من سكنهاء الان 

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## m_motlak (23 أكتوبر 2010)

هل الطاقة المتولدة من نزول الماء ستكون اكبر من الطاقة اللازمة لرفع الماء مرة اخرى؟؟
وهل تطبيق تلك الفكرة سيؤثر على ضغط الماء اللازم لتوصيلة للبيوت
علما بان
power=p*Q
p=Density* g* h


----------



## anisse (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بالطبع اخى الفاضل الماء عند نزوله لن يعطينا نفس الطاقة لتي استعملناها لرفعه نضرا للختلاف فى الارتفاع عند استعماله فى المرة الثانية حتى ان الضغط سينقص و يعيق نوعا ما و صول الماء الى البيوت العالية.
لكن الفكرة تكون صحيحة و صائبة مائة بالمائة لو ان استعملنا الابراج الا للتخزين فى النهار ثم الاستعمال فى الليل الا لانتاج الكهرباء , بحيث انها تعمل كالساعة الرملية, وفقط بهذه الطريقة نكون قد انتجنا وخزنا طاقة بوسائل نضيفة 100 / 100


----------



## الباتل1 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*هلا يك يالجن الازرق واذرني علي التأخير انا من أهل( الذنب) ولست من سكنهاء الان 

تقبل تحياتي
وقع خطاء في كتاية المدينة والصحيح هي من اهل المذنب 
ارجو من المشرف تعديل ذالك​*​


----------



## magdy2006 (11 يوليو 2011)

ممكن مساعدتى فى عمل دراسة لهذ الفكرة من حيث الجدوى الاقتصادية ما سعر التوربين والمولد بفرض ان المولد 11 k v قدرة 250 k v a او مولد 380 فولت ميجا وات ومهى تكلف رفع المياة /الساعه بالوات لنفس مواصفات الخزان


----------



## magdy2006 (15 يوليو 2011)

اين الاخ الجن الازرق والباتل ارجو التواصل


----------



## ايهابووو (23 يوليو 2011)

طيب يا اخي فكرة جميلة ولكن الماء ينزل من البرج الى الاسفل بقوة لكي يولد الكهرباء طيب ولكن ان اعادة وضع الماء في الخزان العلوي من جديد سوف تكلف مقدار من الطاقة وتجعل من فكرة استغلال الابراج المائية لتوليد الكهرباء فكرة غير مجدية اقتصاديا ما هو رأيكم ؟


----------



## magdy2006 (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخوانى ارجو ان تكملو الموضوع بالشرح العلمى الوافى مثال على الحسابات ارتفاع الخزان 30 متر السعة الكلية حوالى 100 متر مكعب قطر الانبوب النازل حوالى 10 بوصه يوجد عدد 2 طلمبة قوة 180 حصان 132 ك وات يعملة بالتبادل فما الحسابات المتبعة لضمان انتاج كهرباء معى تحياتى اخوكم مجدى الشهاوى


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 أغسطس 2011)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخوانى ارجو ان تكملو الموضوع بالشرح العلمى الوافى مثال على الحسابات ارتفاع الخزان 30 متر السعة الكلية حوالى 100 متر مكعب قطر الانبوب النازل حوالى 10 بوصه يوجد عدد 2 طلمبة قوة 180 حصان 132 ك وات يعملة بالتبادل فما الحسابات المتبعة لضمان انتاج كهرباء معى تحياتى اخوكم مجدى الشهاوى


 

الشرح العلمى حسب المثال 

اولا الطاقة الكلية للخزان بالنسبة الى مستوى الارض 
تساوي السعة * الكثافة للماء * عجلة الجاذبية الارضية * الارتفاع 
= 100*1000*10*30 جول = 8.3 كيلو وات ساعة

ثانيا الطاقة اللازمة لملء الخزان بعتبار ان الطلمبة المستخدمة في الرفع كفائتها 80 %
فان الطاقة اللازمة لملء الخزان تساوي 8.3 / 0.8 تساوي 10.4 ك وات ساعة

يختلف الزمن الازم لملء الخزان حسب قدرة الطلمبة المستخدمة _ طبعا استخدام قوة مناسبة _
اذا كانت 132 كيلو وات فإن الخزان يملء بعد زمن 4.7 دقيقة لاحظ ان مقدار القدرة هذة كبيرة جدا

ثالثا الطاقة الناتجة من الخزان بعتبار تربين توليد طاقة يعمل فترة 24 ساعة لتوليد طاقة لمنزل و كفائته 70% فان الطاقة الناتجة من الخزان تساوي 8.3 * 0.7 = 5.8 كيلو وات ساعة 
اي ان القدرة تكون تقريبا 242 وات وهي اقل من القدرة المتوسطة للشقة الواحدة

النتيجة

وفقا لهذه البينات فإننا نحتاج لكل شقة شقة اخرى خزان :83:


رابعا بانسبة الى الذين يريدو ان يستخدموها كبطارية يكفي ان نحسب كفائتها

النسبة بين الطاقة الداخلة و الطاقة الخارجة 5.8 / 10.4 تساوي 56% اي تفقد تقريبا نصف طاقتها



هل من تعديل من الاخوة الاعضاء 


تحياتي للجميع


محمد المصري


----------



## magdy2006 (12 أغسطس 2011)

ياخى الكريم ليس المطلوب ان نملىء الخزان ثم ننتظر حتى يفرغ نعيد ملئة وهكذا ولكن نريد دائرة مغلقة يهنى الطلمبة تسمر فى التعبئة لتعويض الكمية المنصرفة والتوربين يعمل والمولد ينتج قدرة لو فرضنا ان المولد قدرتة 1 ميجا وات والمحرك على الطلمبة 150 ك وات /س يعنى القدرة المتبقية 850 ك وات /س للاستخدام العام ولاحظ القدرات كبيرة وليست قدرة شقة وانا شغوف لردك مع تحياتى مجدى الشهاوى


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أغسطس 2011)

magdy2006 قال:


> ياخى الكريم ليس المطلوب ان نملىء الخزان ثم ننتظر حتى يفرغ نعيد ملئة وهكذا ولكن نريد دائرة مغلقة يهنى الطلمبة تسمر فى التعبئة لتعويض الكمية المنصرفة والتوربين يعمل والمولد ينتج قدرة لو فرضنا ان المولد قدرتة 1 ميجا وات والمحرك على الطلمبة 150 ك وات /س يعنى القدرة المتبقية 850 ك وات /س للاستخدام العام ولاحظ القدرات كبيرة وليست قدرة شقة وانا شغوف لردك مع تحياتى مجدى الشهاوى


 

اخي مستحيل ان يكون القدرة للتربين اكبر من قدرة الطلمبة 

الاثبات الاول بطريقة سهلة تكون مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة و بالتالي تكون مرفوضة


الاثبات الثاني بالشرح العلمي

اذا كان كمية الماء في الخزان ثابتة
فان كمية الماء المتدفقة من الطلمبة تساوي ان كمية الماء المتدفقة في التربين

بفرض مساحة مقطع الماسورة الخارجة من الطلمبة a1 و سرعة الماء فيها v1 و القوة المؤثرة على الطلمبة f1 و كذلك مساحة مقطع الماسورةالداخلة في التربين a2 و سرعة الماء فيها v2 و القوة المؤثرة على التربين f2 

بما ان الضغط المؤثر على الطلمبة و التربين واحد يساوي من المثال السابق
الارتفاع * كثافة الماء * عجلة الجاذبية = 300000 باسكال

اذن 
p = f1/a1 =f2/a2

و بما ان كمية الماء المتدفقة من الطلمبة تساوي ان كمية الماء المتدفقة في التربين

اذن 
q = a1 *v1 = a2 * v2 

من المعادلتان السابقتان ينتج ان

f1 * v1 = f2 *v2 
اى ان مقدار القدرة f * v واحد نظريا و ينتج ان 
مستحيل ان يكون القدرة للتربين اكبر من قدرة الطلمبة 

لاحظ ان للحصول للقدرة الموافقة نظريا للطلمبة نحتاج قدرة اعلى من القدرة المطلوبة بفرض مثلا كفائة الطلمبة 80% فان القدرة المطلوبة 1.25 من القدرة الخارجة

و كذلك ان ناتج التربين لا يكون 100% بل يوجد جزء مفقود مثلا كفائة 75% فان القدرة الناتجة 0.75 من القدرة الداخلة


هذا شرح مبسط للجميع

تحياتي للجميع

محمد المصري


----------



## magdy2006 (13 أغسطس 2011)

اخى سامحنى على بطىء فهمى ولكن لم اقل ان الكمية الناتجه من الطلمبة هى نفس التى تشغل التوربين ولكن استفيد من قوة السقوط والرصيد المتبقى فى الخزان بقوة دفعة


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أغسطس 2011)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخى سامحنى على بطىء فهمى ولكن لم اقل ان الكمية الناتجه من الطلمبة هى نفس التى تشغل التوربين ولكن استفيد من قوة السقوط والرصيد المتبقى فى الخزان بقوة دفعة


 
اخي وضح بالشرح وبالتفصيل و بالرسم ماذا تقصد


----------



## magdy2006 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

( مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة) اولا اخى هذة العبارة قلت ان وجدت فى هذا العصر لان كل قانون او نظرية وضعها بشر فهى معرضة للتغير فى وقت ما المهم ان نعرف كيف وبماذا اولا نحسب الوقت المطلوب للملىء الخزان مثلااا لو فرضنا ان الطلمبة المركبة على الخزان تصرفها 200 ل/ث وسعة الخزان مليون لتر اذن الوقت المراد هو حوالى ساعة وربع تقريباا ( 75 دقيقة)الساعة ترفع حوالى 720000 لتر ساعة المطلوب ان نحسب وقت نزول حوالى 500000 لتر اللى هى نصف الكمية الخزان على التروبين من على ارتفاع حوالى 30 متر يعنى يشغلو التوربين لوقت كام


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

magdy2006 قال:


> ( مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة) اولا اخى هذة العبارة قلت ان وجدت فى هذا العصر لان كل قانون او نظرية وضعها بشر فهى معرضة للتغير فى وقت ما


 
اخي مجدي توجد قوانين تجريبية و قوانين نظرية
قانون بقاء الطاقة مثبت في بعض الحالات نظريا و في بعض الحالات تجريبيا
فهل اذا كان 1 + 1 = 2 لا يمكن ان تساوي 3
و هل اذا كان الماء يغلي تحت الضغط الجوي المعتاد عند 100 درجة هل ممكن يكون يغلي عند 110
لا يا اخي و لكن دائما يوجد جهل في العلم "و ما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا "
و نحن نبحث عن هذا الجهل لنستغله في حاحتنا اليومية 
مثلا كان الإنسان يجهل في مجال الطاقة الأتي في زمن ما
طاقة الرياح 
الطاقة الشمسية
الطاقة من باطن الأرض
الطاقة من المد و الجزر و الشلالات
الطاقة من التفاعلات الكميائية
الطاقة النواوية
...........................و غيرها
كنا يوم ما نجهلها ثم اكتشفناها بعد بحث هكذا يكون العلم
ولا يوجد ابدا قانون خطأ و لكن يعمم القانون فقط هذا بالنسبة الى القوانين التجريبية و النظرية التي لم تعتمد على فروض
مثال
القانون العام للغازات حالة خاصة من قانون "فاندروليز"
القوانين الكلاسيكية حالة خاصة من القوانين النسبية
قانون الفرق بين طاقة بين نقطتان في مجال الجاذبية حاله خاصة من الفرق بين نقطتان في مجال الجهد في قانون الجذب العام 
و هكذا




magdy2006 قال:


> المهم ان نعرف كيف وبماذا اولا نحسب الوقت المطلوب للملىء الخزان مثلااا لو فرضنا ان الطلمبة المركبة على الخزان تصرفها 200 ل/ث وسعة الخزان مليون لتر اذن الوقت المراد هو حوالى ساعة وربع تقريباا ( 75 دقيقة)الساعة ترفع حوالى 720000 لتر ساعة المطلوب ان نحسب وقت نزول حوالى 500000 لتر اللى هى نصف الكمية الخزان على التروبين من على ارتفاع حوالى 30 متر يعنى يشغلو التوربين لوقت كام


 
اريد تحديد ماذا تقصد من هذا الفكرة اي ما هو التعديل الذي تعتقدة في اي جزء لكي اكتب الرد المناسب

1 _هل الطلمبة تعطي طاقة اكثر من الداخل

2_هل التربين يولد طاقة اعلى من الداخل

3_هل ملء الخزان في زمن ما و تفريغه في زمن اخر يمكن ان يعطي طاقة زائدة

4_ ام غير ذلك ارجو توضيحه


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

